# DIRECTV to Test Starz On Demand SVOD Service on DIRECTV Receivers With TiVo



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Starz Encore Group Conducts First Trial Ever of Subscription Video-On-Demand On a Direct Broadcast Satellite Platform

DIRECTV, Inc., Starz Encore Group, a wholly-owned subsidiary
of Liberty Media Corporation, through its wholly-owned
subsidiary SVOD LLC, and TiVo Inc., will together take a pioneering stepforward for direct broadcast satellite (DBS) TV by jointly testing the firstever application of consumer-friendly subscription video-on-demand (SVOD)service in the DBS and digital video recording (DVR) environments.

The companies have signed agreements that call for a test of the Starz On Demand SVOD service. Beginning this summer, DIRECTV customers with a DIRECTV® Receiver with TiVo technology who subscribe to the Starz Super Pak, will have access to a selection of feature films automatically delivered by satellite to their receivers. Films like "Jurassic Park III" and "Pearl Harbor" will be available "on demand" for viewing any time, as often as those consumers want, with the full DVD-like capabilities of the TiVo service such as pause, fast forward and rewind. For the duration of the test, customers with a DIRECTV Receiver with TiVo who subscribe to the Starz Super Pak will receive the SVOD service, when activated, free of charge.

The test will explore a wide range of both technical and marketing issues from software development and on-screen navigation to marketing tactics. Similar to Starz On Demand in the cable environment, the films will be refreshed regularly and represent the best titles from the Starz Super Pak schedule.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/020523/lath056_1.html


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Supposedly the 721 has a few gigs of it's hard drive devoted to VOD as well. Personally, I could live without it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

About a month or so ago, Dish uploaded a 15-minute video to all of the 501 customers informing them of the new features. This was done overnight without the customer request.


----------



## RobR (Apr 28, 2002)

Ok, so where's Ultimate TV in all of this?:shrug:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Starz VOD might be cool, but I'm waiting for HBO VOD.


----------

